# Adult chullo hat binge



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been binge knitting these chullo hats for Christmas presents....one a day, knit top down on dpns and circ needle.
I've written out the basic pattern, add fair isle or design work as you wish.

Adult Chullo Hat
Worsted weight wool, US#7 dps and 16" circ needle

Cast on 4 sts and work 3" of I cord ( to be tied into a button knot)
Knit into the front and back of 3 sts and knit last stitch, dividing the 7 sts formed onto 3 dp needles....2/2/3.
Knit in rounds. First round: Knit into front and back of each stitch[KFB](14sts) Every other round is all knit.
Round 3: (K1, KFB)> around
Round 5: (K2, KFB)> around
Round 7: (K3, KFB)> around
Round 9: (K4, KFB)> around
Continue increasing in this manner every other round until 98sts total.
Knit around on these 98 sts until 6.5" total from top. Change to 16"circ needle.
Work the center back 17sts and the front 25 sts in K1,P1 ribbing for 1", while keeping the 28sts for each earflap in knit.
Then bind off the 25 back sts in ribbing, place the right earflap 28 sts onto a holder, bind off the front 25 sts in ribbing and knit across the 28 sts for the left earflap. Finish that earflap by working in rows, keeping the 2 edge sts on each side in garter stitch....purling wrong side rows and decreasing SKP and K2tog on each side of the edge sts every knit row until 4sts remain. Then decrease to 3 sts and work I cord for the neck ties. Work right earflap with the 28 sts from holder the same as left.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your hats are unbelievably gorgeous!! The work is so beautifully done!! Warm and cozy looking!!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I love these hats. :-D :-D


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your hats! Thanks for sharing your pattern.. :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like to be on your Christmas list..they're great!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Really nice!!!!! Great, easy pattern! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

beautiful hats


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the hats! Thanks for the pattern too!


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Your work is so beautiful!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The hats are beautiful. Thank you for the pattern. I love to knit hats!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, this looks fun!!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely hats.. thank you for sharing your pattern..


----------



## grannyjune52 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. Could we have an idea of the gauge you knit to?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

Lovely hats! Thank you for my present from me to me!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for generously sharing this pattern! One of these hats will be next on my needles. Can't wait.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks - I have saved your pattern.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Very pretty hats. Lucky recipients.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How gracious of you to write it out and share. I truly appreciate it so much. I can not wait to give them a try. Thank you so much.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely hats. Thank you so much for taking the time to write out and share your pattern. Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Your hats are beautiful. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Your "chullos" are great!!
I was born and raised in Peru and there is nothing like a chullo for me.... 
The ones I grew up with were made in earthy colors like yours, and also in the brightest most colorful warmest yarn... I have a couple in a cedar chest.... the one I have not given to my children... 
Thanks for posting the pattern... they are my next project!!
May


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I am making one of these now, from the bottom up...wish I had seen this earlier


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great hat. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for sharing!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I have another great pattern for my Sockit2me folder! Love the muted colors.

Someone requested a pdf of the pattern so I'm including that.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautifully done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern for your beautiful hats. I bought yarn to make such a hat and needed a pattern.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. I'm going to make a bunch for family and friends.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Donna for your tech help in producing a pdf.
How nice to have a file in my name! &#128518;&#128515;


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

They're beautiful! Thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, they are great!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Now I have another great pattern for my Sockit2me folder! Love the muted colors.
> 
> Someone requested a pdf of the pattern so I'm including that.


So kind if you, thank you


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Your hats are great. Thank you for sharing the pattern you have just solved some of my Christmas gift problems. :thumbup:


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Great gifts! Great knitting ! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Had just decided my next hat would be a chullo but hadn't taken time, with the holiday, to look for a pattern. You dropped it right in my lap, even the weight of yarn I want to use. Thank you so very much. Your hats are lovely,m hope mine are as nice.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I love these hats. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## IslandNana (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. They are lovely and perfect for what's just around the corner. Of course, after watching the weather channel this morning, there are many folks reaching for a warm cozy hat today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

Great pattern! Thank you for sharing! Going to try this one after I finish the one I started this morning.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. I wanted to knit a hat with ear flaps and here it is!

'Tis the season of thanks and giving....


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you ....I think I can handle your pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

lovely hats, thanks for the pattern


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the hats..Thanks for the pattern..


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I have tweaked the pattern a bit, here is the updated version:

Adult Chullo Hat
Worsted weight wool, US#7 dps and 16" circ needle

Cast on 4 sts and work 3" of I cord ( to be tied into a button knot)
Knit into the front and back of 3 sts and knit last stitch, dividing the 7 sts formed onto 3 dp needles....2/2/3.
Knit in rounds. First round: Knit into front and back of each stitch[KFB](14sts) Every other round is all knit.
Round 3: (K1, KFB)> 7 times (21sts)
Round 5: (K2, KFB)> 7 times (28sts)
Round 7: (K3, KFB)> 7 times (35sts)
Round 9: (K4, KFB)> 7 times (42sts)........
Continue increasing in this manner every other round until 98sts total. (Use 16" circ when stitches will allow.)
Knit around on these 98 sts until 6.5" total from top.
Work the center back 17sts and the front 25 sts in K1,P1 ribbing for 1", while keeping the 28sts for each earflap in knit.
Then bind off the 25 back sts in ribbing, place the right earflap 28 sts onto a holder, bind off the front 25 sts in ribbing and knit across the 28 sts for the left earflap. Finish that earflap by working in rows, keeping the 2 edge sts on each side in garter stitch....purling wrong side rows and decreasing SKP and K2tog on each side of the edge sts every knit row until 4sts remain. Then decrease to 3 sts and work 10" of I cord for the neck tie. Work right earflap on remaing 28 sts from holder...same as left.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

They are great! Thank you so much for taking your time to share them with us! I have already made a hard copy of the instructions. I need to make some of these for gifts!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful hats! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sockit2me updated his chullo hat pattern . . . here is the updated version in pdf.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Sockit2me updated his chullo hat pattern . . . here is the updated version in pdf.


Donna....Once again, thank you for creating the pdf...I appreciate your help and care! 😃😃


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

a great gift idea! Thanks for posting.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Donna....Once again, thank you for creating the pdf...I appreciate your help and care! 😃😃


No problem; glad to help in this tiny way. After all, my Sockit2me digital folder is stuffed with great ideas. I just finished a pair of mitts like your recent sharing.

BTW, I think I will post the pdf over in the Picture section with your original Chullo pictures and discussion. Many KP'ers may not stalk you like I do and find this thread in the User Submitted Tutorials and Patterns section.

Thanks again for all you share.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern... anything you share with us is a treasure to me!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Eric, these are absolutely wonderful. Thanks so much for taking the time to share the pattern. The recipients are going to LOVE these.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy holidays thank you :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am sure my gs will love these!
Thank you for the uncomplicated pattern!!!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

That pattern is exactly what I need. Thanks for your generosity in sharing!


----------



## Michelle.Lowrey (Oct 6, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. Your hats are beautiful.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Just discovered this pattern and started it right away. Thank you so much. But how come you talk about working the centre back 17 stitches then later say to bind off the. 25 centre back stitches? I am confused!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Perhaps this will help: sockit2me tweaked the pattern... it is in the same topic, just added later. I personally have not made it yet but will soon. Good luck, May



dotmo said:


> Just discovered this pattern and started it right away. Thank you so much. But how come you talk about working the centre back 17 stitches then later say to bind off the. 25 centre back stitches? I am confused!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion May, but I have checked the latest pdf download and it still reads the same. I hope someone who has already knit this hat will come to my rescue quickly, as I'm itching to get on with it! Mo.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

dotmo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion May, but I have checked the latest pdf download and it still reads the same. I hope someone who has already knit this hat will come to my rescue quickly, as I'm itching to get on with it! Mo.


Send Sockit2me a private msg and he'll get back to you quickly. This thread is several weeks old, so he may not see your question right away. Follow the Private msg link above to send one to him.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry folks.....that was a mistake that I overlooked.
The back is 17 sts and the front is 25 sts.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your hats are Great :thumbup:


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

I just finished making a Chullo hat, using your great pattern. Only one suggestion, add knit across the first ear flap THEN put them on a holder. I am sure this is what you meant, but I was literally following the pattern and had a short piece of yarn between the two bound off rib areas. Just not thinking! Fortunately I was able to cobble a fix and did not have to frog it. Thank you for this pattern. Here is what mine looks like using Bernat Mosaic in the Ninja color way.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Amoozing....your hat is amazing!!
Great yarn and color choice...perfect in every way! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks! Just starting another one with the same yarn but different colorway. These are fun and quick. Love the pattern


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amooozing said:


> I just finished making a Chullo hat, using your great pattern. Only one suggestion, add knit across the first ear flap THEN put them on a holder. I am sure this is what you meant, but I was literally following the pattern and had a short piece of yarn between the two bound off rib areas. Just not thinking! Fortunately I was able to cobble a fix and did not have to frog it. Thank you for this pattern. Here is what mine looks like using Bernat Mosaic in the Ninja color way.


Great hat!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I have gone over the pattern and corrected the boo-boos!
Sorry for my shoddy proofreading! Here is Second Revised version:

Adult Chullo Hat
Worsted weight wool, US#7 dps and 16" circ needle

Cast on 4 sts and work 3" of I cord ( to be tied into a button knot)
Knit into the front and back of 3 sts and knit last stitch, dividing the 7 sts formed onto 3 dp needles....2/2/3.
Knit in rounds. First round: Knit into front and back of each stitch[KFB](14sts) Every other round is all knit.
Round 3: (K1, KFB)> 7 times (21sts)
Round 5: (K2, KFB)> 7 times (28sts)
Round 7: (K3, KFB)> 7 times (35sts)
Round 9: (K4, KFB)> 7 times (42sts)........
Continue increasing in this manner every other round until 98sts total. (Use 16" circ when stitches will allow.)
Knit around on these 98 sts until 6.5" total from top.
Work the center back 17sts and the front 25 sts in K1,P1 ribbing for 1", while keeping the 28sts for each earflap in knit.
Then bind off the 17 back sts in ribbing, knit across the right earflap 28 sts and then put them onto a holder, bind off the front 25 sts in ribbing and knit across the 28 sts for the left earflap. Finish that earflap by working in rows, keeping the 2 edge sts on each side in garter stitch....purling wrong side rows and decreasing SKP and K2tog on each side of the edge sts every knit row until 4sts remain. Then decrease to 3 sts and work 8"of I cord for the neck tie. Work right earflap on remaing 28 sts from holder...same as left. Tie knots at the ends of the ties and knot the top button.


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you. It isn't shoddy proofreading, it is just that you have done it so many times that it seems someone else should know what you meant. I have written some patterns, myself. And in spite of several people test knitting, or crocheting them, there always seem to be something left out!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Amooozing said:


> Thank you. It isn't shoddy proofreading, it is just that you have done it so many times that it seems someone else should know what you meant. I have written some patterns, myself. And in spite of several people test knitting, or crocheting them, there always seem to be something left out!


Thank you for your kind understanding....you got it: I would rather knit than write!! Best wishes.....Eric (sockit2me)


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok here is the last one (for now). Made with Bernat Mosaic in some other colorway. Was a partial skein and right in the middle was a knot joining two ends that were as different as day and night! I really get fuzzed up when that happens, but did manage to fudge enough on the ear flaps that they are similar colors.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Amooozing: Another beauty. Knots and yarn flaws are always a challenge, but in the end they make us better, more creative knitters. You did very well!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Gorgeous hats, you are so talented. When I knit a sock, which I aspire to do someday, I will be using your pattern. Thanks for sharing so much with us. :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## dianewright (Jan 26, 2017)

Love these, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great pattern. Thank you.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice- thank you for sharing the pattern. Sharron


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Those are awesome! What a great way to use my stash! Thanks so much for sharing! Joanne


----------

